# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Shefqet Musaraj - Epopeja e Ballit Kombetar

## Luna01

*Etapa e letërsinë shqiptare qe zë fill në vitet e Luftës Antifashiste Nacionalcliimtare, qe perfaqesohet gjithashtu në krijimet e shtypit ilegal, si shprehje e qëndresës antifashiste, lëvroi një letërsi revolucionare, kryesisht poezi qytetare dhe patriotike. Poema satirike “Epopeja e Ballit Kombëtar” (1944) e Shefqet Musarajt është krijimi më i shquar i kësaj kohe dhe nje nga veprat me te bukura te kesaj epoke.*

*

U mbyt gjemia 
Me federale.
“ - Vraponi burra,
Kush mund te dale!

Pacet fashizmit 
E Vinceremos
Se iku koha
E Babaqemos.

Pa me fashizmin 
Glorian romane
Vate dhe corba 
Musoliniane...

C'e ndreq me popullin
qe s'di c'kerkon!
Do kthyer fleta
Sa s'eshte vone!

Pa dy – tri pushke 
Dhe ne armiqve
Addio bello
Prone e cifliqe!

Do na mbulojne
Plehrat e tokes,
Do ngrihen kembet
T’i bien kokes.

Do dale djalli 
Nga fundi i dheut
Do ngrihet bujku
T’i thote beut:

- C’beje zotrote 
Bej efendi,
Kur une luftoja 
Per Shqiperi? -

Pa do na nxjerre 
Kushedi c’deftere
Zjarri i xhehnemit 
Mbi ne do bjere..!

Prandaj o burra!
Dhe ne ne cete.
Atdhene e lire
Ta bejme vete.

T’i kthejme krahet
mikut qe patme, 
t’i marrem xhane, 
se ndryshe vame…!”

Pa kur t’i shohesh 
Dervene – dervene
Ne  vend te pushkeve
Gota dhe ene.

Jaka te ngrira,
Bastun, ombrella,
Pantofla, guante,
Pizham, kapella.

Te gjithe te pushkes,
Te gjithe te malit…
Tani qe i rane
Patkonjte kalit.

Na ngordhi kali
I rane thonjte 
C’po vrapon balli
T’i heqe patkonjte.

“Na zien ne deje 
Gjak shqipetari,
S’durojme kurre 
Zgjedhe barbari!

Do bejme lufte
De more de.
Si lum ti popull 
Mezi na ke!”

Pa nis dollia
Theren kurbanet
Varda rakia
“Poshte italianet!”

“Do bejme lufte 
Do tundim malet”
Dhe fshati qeshet
Dhe bota tallet

Dhe vendi pyet 
“C’vapor i solli?
Ku ish gjer dje
Kjo fare sokoli?

C’thua ti Daj Ceno?”
“ - S’di gja o vlla
Me bahen jane bullica
Ne tevdil hava…”

“Do bejme lufte
Me armiq barbare,
S’keni ku futeni,
Dridhuni tradhetare!”

“Kush jane tradhetaret?”
“Shohim e bejme,
Te marrim frenat
Pastaj e gjejme…”

“E bene luften 
Me pula strena,
Tash dun dhe frena…” 
- Gjemon Daj Cena

“-Dynjane sulltane
E nderrun keta horra
Dhe nje here dajakun
S’e leshuan nga dora.

Tash tek ne vrapin
Si qente per petlla,
Me na heq syte, 
me na vu vetlla…

Po kush s’i njef se..! 
Nji ku ua thot daja
Me kesi horrlliqesh 
Eshte ngope dynjaja!”

Pellembe e gjak 
Andej matane.
Luftojne e s’tuten 
Bijte partizane.

As buke,as uje,
As lecke veshur.
Kepucet shqyer.
Po armet ngjeshur

Nga lufta kthehen
Shkembinjsh deboje
me gaz ne buze, 
me kenge ne goje.


*

----------

Adi Zyla (05-10-2014)

----------


## darwin

Kjo është bejte letërsie apo marksizëm-leninizëm fshataresk nga ky farë krimineli 'shkrimtar'?

Skënder Luarasi dikur i kujtoi këtij pisi se vetë ky kishte bredhur me makinë italianësh në Labëri për të rekrutuar ushtarë shqiptarë për në frontin italo-grek më 1940.

----------


## Jeto_Jeten

> *Etapa e letërsinë shqiptare qe zë fill në vitet e Luftës Antifashiste Nacionalcliimtare, qe perfaqesohet gjithashtu në krijimet e shtypit ilegal, si shprehje e qëndresës antifashiste, lëvroi një letërsi revolucionare, kryesisht poezi qytetare dhe patriotike. Poema satirike Epopeja e Ballit Kombëtar (1944) e Shefqet Musarajt është krijimi më i shquar i kësaj kohe dhe nje nga veprat me te bukura te kesaj epoke.*


I keni nxjerr mallin xhaxhos ene aty ku prehet i lumtunun n'parajs, mgjs si zor, se parajsen e tij e kish mbi tok bashk me shoqnusa si i lartpermenduni
I sillni qe i sillni mos i kopjoni germ e fjal komentet se lat nam perket etap se enverit, bejte fshati ene nji nga krijimet e kohes se kushedi sa u dogjn e u internun e s'pan naiher driten e diellit.

----------

